# Rainbow Springs State Park Aug 4-7 2011



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wanted to post this for anyone who might be interested. While camping at Hillsborough River SP in January, our group decided we should plan a camping/tubing adventure to end the summer. Although it could be argued that my follow through is sometimes lacking, it wasn't regarding this. We have set the date for this weekend of fun and mayhem, which is August 5th. Several of us will be coming in on Thursday the 4th to try and extend the weekend a bit. Those booked so far are in sites 14-17. There are still 11 or 12 sites in our loop available and more than 40 in the park. Let's fill it up.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I like that you said "Mayhem"







We are booked and will be looking forward to one last trip before high school starts on August 8th (my ds bday at that!) Is there a pool there? I'd also like to propose a pot luck dinner one night. We can set up ezup shelters and bring over picnic tables. I think a sundae bar would be a good idea too.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I like that you said "Mayhem"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a pool there which has been open about 50% of the times we were there. I'll have a better idea as we get closer (we are camping there in a couple of weeks, then Memorial Day, and in June....yes, we do like Rainbow)

I am all for the potluck as well, and a sundae bar.... HELLO!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Jeff....New truck? Does that mean a trip to Indiana in July may be in order? A fun tubing trip in Florida sure sounds tempting to us!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Off the subject Jeff, but I had to comment about the truck crossed out in your signature. Got that new truck, huh? Congrats! Now what fiver are you guys getting? Are you getting one of those bath and half with the bunks in the rear







How bout this one?:

http://keystone-highcountry.com/montana/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=333DB

Look forward to the trip in August. Phillip


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Hey Jeff....New truck? Does that mean a trip to Indiana in July may be in order? A fun tubing trip in Florida sure sounds tempting to us!


Very good Chris. I wondered how long it was going to be until someone caught that....this group doesn't miss much. I am going to get with the DW and see about July. The only snag would be our annual week at the beach that would conflict. There was discussion about not doing the beach this year, so I might throw this out there and see what she thinks. I am not sure if a suggestion of a road trip to Indiana would sell the road trip or solidify the beach.









Your kids would have a blast with the tubing trip. Definitely something to consider for the future. We usually do a couple of these a year and our kids love it. Last year we had a local group of friends do a long weekend. We had 9 sites, 45 people and we ate every meal together. I only live about 20 miles away, so I brought my spare fridge from the house to help keep everything cool. The morning after I brought my fridge to the campsite, I was riding my bike and a lady walking her dog pointed at the fridge and asked, "staying long???"


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Off the subject Jeff, but I had to comment about the truck crossed out in your signature. Got that new truck, huh? Congrats! Now what fiver are you guys getting? Are you getting one of those bath and half with the bunks in the rear devil2:stirring the pot)? How bout this one?:
> 
> http://keystone-highcountry.com/montana/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=333DB
> 
> Look forward to the trip in August. Phillip


Phillip,

I did get one. Fortunately?, the '04 I had posted about sold before I could do anymore research on it, but found a great deal on an '06 that after getting the numbers right and taking for a two day test drive (to get checked out by a diesel mechanic friend) I couldn't pass up.

Now, about the new camper...Kay put her foot down and said no new camper. I told her I was just upgrading the TV in case, I had no intention of upgrading now (dangit) So, I have a co-worker that will be in the market for a camper next year and he wanted to take a look at mine. I told him my camper was for sale, but he'd need to buy it next January, around MLK weekend. ( I bet you know why!)


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I have got to stop going to these RV shows!!! I just told the wife last weekend..."Ya know, we should really think about selling the 28RSDS before it looses too much of its value and buy that 298RE 10th Anniversary model." 
The reply was..."You think?...well maybe." Hmmmmmm........







Can't do the fiver thing just yet for various reasons, but the door maybe open.

See you in August!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot....Congrats on the new truck Jeff!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Still plenty of sites left, hope more Outbackers can join us.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Where is it located?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mike said:


> Where is it located?


North Central Florida. It'd be a good hike for you guys, but it would be great to see you all again....and I could go for your famous Pina Coladas as well. Unfortunately, the beach won out for the family vacation this year so I won't be able to make it to the factory rally up there, but it would be great to see our Chicago friends again. Be safe.

Jeff


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are supposed to hit St. Augustine with a couple of the people from the south east. We were supposed to be down there on 6/18 but due to the snow, the dw may have to work into the next week. I may take the tt and have her fly down, not sure yet.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm an Outbacker from Pinellas Cty,FL. We will be leaving Boone,NC after a month's stay and be making our way back to FL. I have been to Rainbow Springs for tubing and have seen the CG 
but not stayed there. Will talk to my DW and let you know if we can make it. Never met any of you but would be good to get to know some fellow OBer's. I'll post if we can make it and make our reservation online.Will try to get near sites 14-17.

FLYakman (Bill & Diana)


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mike said:


> We are supposed to hit St. Augustine with a couple of the people from the south east. We were supposed to be down there on 6/18 but due to the snow, the dw may have to work into the next week. I may take the tt and have her fly down, not sure yet.


Let us know, I'd love to come over to visit...if I can't convince the dw to add another camping weekend to June.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

FLYakman said:


> I'm an Outbacker from Pinellas Cty,FL. We will be leaving Boone,NC after a month's stay and be making our way back to FL. I have been to Rainbow Springs for tubing and have seen the CG
> but not stayed there. Will talk to my DW and let you know if we can make it. Never met any of you but would be good to get to know some fellow OBer's. I'll post if we can make it and make our reservation online.Will try to get near sites 14-17.
> 
> FLYakman (Bill & Diana)


Only downside to the "new" sites at Rainbow is that there isn't much tree cover, so it does get warm, but that makes the river more enjoyable. Hope you can work it into your plans.

Jeff


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Bummer...wish I could plan that far in advance. We love the Rainbow River!!

If you bring a kayak...a cart comes in handy. They don't let you bring vehicles down to the launch...so it's a bit of a trek.

If you bring bikes...one of the Rails to Trails bike paths is nearby too! The Withlacoochee Trail...

Have a great time you guys!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Chuggs said:


> Bummer...wish I could plan that far in advance. We love the Rainbow River!!
> 
> If you bring a kayak...a cart comes in handy. They don't let you bring vehicles down to the launch...so it's a bit of a trek.
> 
> ...


I know this seems like it is a ways off, but unfortunately, if you don't make reservations at most of the state parks at least 3-6 months out you can't find a spot on the weekend. I guess I look at the cancellation fees as an insurance policy, which like all insurance policies, I hate until I need them.

Keep it in mind, in August a nice tube down the river will be greatly appreciated.


----------

